# Cual es el mejor programa para simular los circuitos?



## Filux (Oct 31, 2006)

Al momento de implementar los circuitos, existen gran variedad de programas para utilizar y ver q vamos a obtener con el circuito; por ahora solo utilizo el workbench, pero me dijeron que hay otros programas y aun mejores;
People q otros programas me pueden recomendar.

Gracias.  

Viva la L'TRONI'K


----------



## nemesaiko (Nov 1, 2006)

Bueno para comenzar el workbench es bueno luego puedes comenzar con el CIRCUITMAKER, Tambien hay  otros como el Psice, multisim y muchos mas pero te recomiendo que utilices primero el CIRCUITMAKER2000


----------



## nemesaiko (Nov 1, 2006)

EL PSpice es un poco complicado pero no es dificil de aprender ok

LIMA-PERU


----------



## Aristides (Nov 3, 2006)

El Microcap (MC6), es algo complicado de manejar, pero tiene muchas posibilidades de analisis y graficación.


----------



## Turkito (Nov 3, 2006)

PROTEUS es un programa muy bueno para simular circuitos! a mi criterio mucho mejor y mas completo que CIRCUITMAKER y workbench; y no es nada dificil de aprender..


----------



## Braulio (Nov 4, 2006)

como dice el turko  , perdon Turkito, yo tb me inclino por PROTEUS, ya q la simulación es tanto digital como analoga, y te vaz acostumbrando para usarlo despues con microcontroladores donde realmente esta su potencial.
Salu2:
BRAULIO


----------



## The_Master_Col (Nov 4, 2006)

Yo tambien voto por proteus, es muy facil de manejar y a la hora de hacer simulaciones de sistemas digitales se pueder ver claramente el camino que siguen los bits, su interfaz es bastante agradable, se siente mejor trabajar en el que en circuitmaker. Proteus es muy completo, sus herramientas son muy faciles de utilizar, pero yo lo recomiendo solo para comenzar ya que cuando los circuitos son demasiado grandes comienza a generar problemas con el tamaño de la plantilla, en proteus tambien es muy facil hacer nuevas librerias y nuevos elementos y ni hablar de el tratamiento sencillo de los circuitos impresos. Yo lo recomiendo...


----------



## Braulio (Nov 5, 2006)

Master Col, si tienes problemas con el tamaño de la plantilla o se te hace muy pequeña, puedes agrandarlo en el menú *System* opción *Set Sheet Sizes...*, ahi puedes elegir entre una hoja A4 (tamaño por defecto), A3, A2, A1, A0 o una personalzada en la opción *USER*
Salu2:

BRAULIO


----------



## The_Master_Col (Nov 5, 2006)

Muchisimas gracias Braulio, de verdad que eso no lo sabía y hace que proteus sea desde mi punto de vista mucho mejor de lo que ya es.

Saludos.


----------



## Braulio (Nov 9, 2006)

De nada Master, que bueno que te sirva el consejo.

y larga vida al gran PROTEUS...


----------



## dannyhn82 (Nov 17, 2007)

The_Master_Col dijo:
			
		

> Yo tambien voto por proteus, es muy facil de manejar y a la hora de hacer simulaciones de sistemas digitales se pueder ver claramente el camino que siguen los bits, su interfaz es bastante agradable, se siente mejor trabajar en el que en circuitmaker. Proteus es muy completo, sus herramientas son muy faciles de utilizar, pero yo lo recomiendo solo para comenzar ya que cuando los circuitos son demasiado grandes comienza a generar problemas con el tamaño de la plantilla, en proteus tambien es muy facil hacer nuevas librerias y nuevos elementos y ni hablar de el tratamiento sencillo de los circuitos impresos. Yo lo recomiendo...




Hola, apenas estoy aprendiendo a usar el proteus, me parece un muy buen programa.
Estoy realizando el diseño de un circuito en proteus y no consigo uno de las piezas para relizar el diseño del circuito y posteriormente el de la placa.
Los dispositivos q necesito son el PIC16f876, OPA2604, OP07, MAX232 y el INA114.
El problema es q estan todos menos el INA114. Hber si me colaboras y me dices donde consigo una libreria donde esste este integrado de instrumentacion.

Gracias


----------



## Estudiante_Vitalicio (Nov 18, 2007)

Hola

Antes usaba el Orcad PSpice pero desde que conocí el Synopsys saber, me quedo con él, sobre todo para electrónica de potencia en donde se pueden implementar lazos cerrados de control de forma muy sencilla. Aunque creo que no es muy famoso, alguien mas lo conoce ?

Saludos


----------



## El nombre (Nov 19, 2007)

Ahí has dado en el clavo Sr Vitalicio (me ha salido competencia). 

El mejor programa de simulación o de lo que sea es:

               El que mejor domines y te sirva para tus fines.

El PSpice también se las trae. Claro, no sirve para microcontroladores. 

RECORDAD: aparte de los microcontroladores está la electrónica.

Saludos


----------

